# Plan for the worst when using snowshoes



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Last year when we were discussing snowshoes another member on here was talking to me about my bindings. I wear some Faber bindings that I got from Cabelas. They consist of a nylon heel strap with a plastic buckle and laces that tighten some plastic material around your forefoot. I really like these bindings, as did the other member, but there are lots of parts that could potentially fail. That other member (sorry I can't remember who it was off hand  ) said that he would carry extra parts to repair his snowshoes in the field.

Last spring I put together this little repair kit. It is contained in a small waterproof bag that I got at Walmart. It folds up pretty small as you can see in the picture here. I can clip it to my binocular straps, or carry in my pocket or pack.










Inside I have the following things: about 7 feet of paracord, two 1 inch buckles for my heel straps, some extra paracord cinches for my laces which are made of paracord, some small zip ties for fastening, and two strong rubber straps. Here is a picture of that stuff (glow in the dark alien does NOT come with  ):










This week I went calling with xdeano and his old Bob Maki bindings broke and we had to use this kit twice in the field. Of course, it is just a temporary fix, but enables you to get back to the truck faster than hoofing it through deep snow in regular boots! At first I thought I was just being over prepared, but having had to use this twice in one day, I found it useful. Hope this post helps someone out!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

What went wrong on the Makis?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> What went wrong on the Makis?


Well xdeano can elaborate more, but he's had them for like 10 years and they split in half on the part that pulls over your heel. The one did on our second stand and the other on our 4th stand. Just getting old I suppose.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> > What went wrong on the Makis?
> ...


10 years out of them, not bad. Bad luck they'd both go the same day. Good idea on that kit.

Not too long ago I was trying to tighten up the cheap black strap bindings that come on them military shoes. It was cold and the straps were iced up and plastic peices started flying off the buckles. Junk!!!

Not much to go wrong with them Makis, except for the rubber aging. Bound to happen.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yep I agree.

Bought the ones I did because I couldn't find Makis and wanted to use the shoes last winter. I am sure all hell will break loose one time while I am calling...hence carrying that kit!!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

just goes to show how important the KISS principle is. :wink:

as cheap as they are, you can make spare inner tube bindings for a lot less than you can buy the Bob Maki's. Replace them when you want and carry a spare set rolled up if you desire.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

famerj

Do you have measurements for these homemade Bob Makis? If so, post them up for us. I know I would like to make some!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

if you want maki's, unfold yours and lay them out on butcher paper or what not.

I talked with my uncle and asked what he had in the shop for junk inner tubes and cut them from them. I used an old inner tube for a front tire on a JD 4020

other wise, I used this pattern. 
http://www.mnguntalk.com/viewtopic.php? ... oe#p133512

More information here.
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=87930

bringing all the pictures into one place.

Don't bother cutting the hole in the heel. It just created a weak place for me to pull and it tore out the first time. I just have a plain tab now.

Whatever you do, measure the size of the ankle on your boot and that's about where and the size of the hole you want for the binding. Not too small to make the boot tight, and not so loose to not grab the boot.

As tied and fitted, they work with both my gortex and my mickey boots.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thank you farmerj!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah as luck would have it both rubbers broke the same day. But as Fallguy said the bindings have lasted me for 10 years. It might have been 9 years, not exactly sure. But none the less i got some use out of them.

I have the same design as what Farmerj has outlined right down to the hole in the heel loop. That broke first from the outside to the hole on both. Then on Thursday it worked it's way all the way though. I'll post up some pics tomorrow, showing what happened and how i did a temp fix on them to get back to the truck.

when it snows, it blows here in ND. 

xdeano


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

not a problem. It's about sharing ideas that work and saving all the greenbacks we can to spend it on things more important.

Like boolets.

I have come to REALLY like these not only for the simplicity, but for the low profile. You put the snowshoes in the trunk of the car and they have nothing to hold or catch on anything. They simply lay flat against each other.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano great idea to take some pics and show people how you fixed them!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

After my incident with the cheapos I didn't give a crap what they costed, I wanted some Makis, or similar style. But I ordered the wrong size. I got the correct size coming but realized they weren't going to make it in time for the long weekend, and I was not going to fight them Sportsmans Guide bindings again, so I decided to try my hand at homemade ones.

So, attempt 1 following some directions I believe farmerj posted in another thread....They turned out pretty bad.  The scissors I had at the time wouldn't cut the rubber, so I used a buck knife. Actually, besides being too small, and looking like a 6yr old cut them out, they might have worked out, maybe.










After that failed attempt, I realize the rubber I had stretched more than the stuff Makis are made with. So I traced the Makis out onto some old tractor tube before selling them, and they turned out perfect.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

so do the maki's make a pocket for the toe to go into?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes. The bottom picture is identical to a Maki, so that gives you an idea of what they are.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I think I'd rather have my toe stick through the bottom. That's what that hole is for in the first place, joint articulation. I need to get out today and find some rubber, the farmer down the road should have some laying around.

not to be anal but boolets = Bullets. 

I'll get those pics too.

xdeano


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

nah....

I choose "boolets" specifically.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i see, messing with other people. gotch ya.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is my rubber fail. 

















Front is starting to fail









The name of these bindings are called Snow Tamers









Out to find some rubber.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ten years though that isn't bad Deano.

From what I've heard you're lucky if you can get a rubber to last 10 seconds, so 10 years is like a miracle! oke:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> Ten years though that isn't bad Deano.
> 
> From what I've heard you're lucky if you can get a rubber to last 10 seconds, so 10 years is like a miracle! oke:


hahahahahahahahahahahaha, i was waiting for a joke like that


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

lol, only because i break them, remember what i told you about my leg... :laugh:

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :drunk:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well, i got an intertube from the neighbor and traced out my outline from my other bindings, cut them out and punched holes. Tied them on and was good to go. It took me about 15 minutes to punch out all the little holes doing it the way i was doing, i need a leather punch the next time. It also took me about 15 minutes to outline and cut all the material. I made two sets, one as backup.

Here is the finished product, they work just as well as the store bought ones, only free.



















xdeano


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Good job. Look good


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Know what makes a great punch, old junk 22-250 or 25-06 cases. Put a block underneath, and 2 taps with a hammer and you have a clean cut hole.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

damnit, why didn't i think of that.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> damnit, why didn't i think of that.
> 
> xdeano


champherthe cases first 
will .243 work oke: oke: 
good idea Adam :thumb:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well i went ahead and made a few more for some other folks. I used the brass as a punch. I have to say, very nice work on the hole punching. I did chamfer the case mouth on a 223wssm that was nickel, i figured it might last through a few more beatings. Plus nickel cartridges suck anyhow. 

I'm guess he didn't want to use a 243 was because they're hole size is just not quite the right diameter. you know not to big, not to small. Or maybe because the 243 is more of a valuable cartridge, at least it is better than the 25-06. 

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

223 for a hole punch? Nice....That's about the best use I can think of for a 223 case!!!


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

Snowshoe repair kit = highly recommended / must have (even an extra shoe string) had mine break this weekend while pheasant hunting - started hoofing it and after 50 yds of trudging through the deep snow I used my brain. I used my dogs collar and my boot shoe lace to get my bindings back in working condition.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

AdamFisk said:


> 223 for a hole punch? Nice....That's about the best use I can think of for a 223 case!!!


 The good thing about the .223 case is they are so easy to come by considering so many dogs are killed with them  I don't really want to contribute to the .223 vs 22-250 vs .243 discussion though, always seems to get out of hand!
Back to the snow shoe thing though, I ended up putting the rubber ones on as a lot of you suggested and I couldn't be happier with them. I am very impressed. Easy on, easy off, foot feels secure, and I like the way they feel. Using these wooden snow shoes vs the aluminum ones is like a night and day difference for sound too, the aluminum ones are 10 times louder than my wooden ones.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hey Adam, i used your tip today on some nylon strapping, worked like a charm :thumb:


----------



## Clo-z-nuff (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Adam, any chance you could take a picture or explain how those Maki (like) bindings are attached. I've got the same snowshoes as you and can't stand the black bindings that came with them. I've got a pretty good pattern figured out, after a few tries, but can't figure out a good way to attach them. I'd be glad to post the pattern after I get everything nailed down if anyone is interested.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Kevin,

Pics are worth a thousand words.......I think it was quarter inch nylon rope I have on them. Tied them into a box knot (think that's what it's called), and put a good coating of rubber cement on the knot to keep it from slipping.

In hindsight, the other style of bindings would be better IMO (like xdeanos). I think I would prefer to have my toes hitting ground for traction control.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Adam

I love seeing blood on the snowshoes! Keep up the good work! :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> Adam
> 
> I love seeing blood on the snowshoes! Keep up the good work! :beer:


Unfortunately, that don't happen very often in my world....Last weekend was good to me though. :thumb:


----------



## Clo-z-nuff (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Adam! So the same cord that attaches the "overlap" is used to attach the binding. Makes sense now that I see it. I understand your comment about traction but I've had problems with my foot working it's way forward in the other type of binding. The Maki style seems like it would solve that problem. How about some small pop rivets in the front of the binding (where your toe would be) to act as a crampon?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I picked up a pair of the military shoes the other day so I made a set of bindings tonight. Should I assume that the inertube will strech easier over time? It seems pretty tough to get over my boots. Should I make the inside hole a little bigger?

I will probably make another set for my son for when I find another pair of shoes for a good price for him. I did get a big tube from a guy I know who works at a local tire store, so if anyone wants some of it I am in Grand Forks and will be going to Fargo this weekend.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Where in GF did you get it? I live in GF.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Springer said:


> I picked up a pair of the military shoes the other day so I made a set of bindings tonight. Should I assume that the inertube will strech easier over time? It seems pretty tough to get over my boots. Should I make the inside hole a little bigger?
> 
> I will probably make another set for my son for when I find another pair of shoes for a good price for him. I did get a big tube from a guy I know who works at a local tire store, so if anyone wants some of it I am in Grand Forks and will be going to Fargo this weekend.


Inner tube won't stretch and stay. Trim cautiously.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks Farmer, I have a big sissors for cutting tin that cuts the tube like a regular sissors cutting paper. I may have to make them a little longer.


----------

